# new spread.... decoy selections



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i am wondering wat kind of decoys i should start my spread with im lookin either at silosocks, deadly decoys or just northwinds. wat do you guys think thanks


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think the way to go us to have most of your spread consist of windsocks and then u buy 2 or 3 dozen fullbodies to put on the downwing side of the spread to add realism


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my opinion, northwinds are becoming obsolete. They literally have not changed in maybe 10-15 years? The heads break, the stakes break, and they bodies aren't reinforced to handle strong winds over a long period of time.

I don't think you'll find many that will disagree with SilloSocks and Deadly Decoys for windsock options for the long term. Good luck, I just rebuilt my spread last year...always fun!


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

so would you pay alil more for deadly decoys or go alil cheaper with the sillosock?? i can afford them both but fullbodies are way out of the picture and how many should i possible get do you think 150 would be suffieicent number? i know the more the better but what number will bring the bigger groups in for a closer or like wats the bare minium i can have a have good chance of bringin em close. thanks


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have about 250 custom painted northwinds and 2 dozen Bigfoot snows and a custom made 4 speaker e-caller and ive shot my fair share of birds


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Id shoot for 300-400 decoys if you are just starting too build a spread...If you scout out the birds you can have vary good hunts over small spreads...If you can aford more silosocks than deadlys, get your numbers up first...Add decoys as time gos on...If you lern how to sew you can buy tyvek, and silosock conversion kits and make your own at about 2/3 the cost...


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Iv'e been sewin and painting tyvek since spring i personally have made 300 that includes cutting out the plastic heads. Alot of work but i still have fun doing it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hamma time said:


> so would you pay alil more for deadly decoys or go alil cheaper with the sillosock?? i can afford them both but fullbodies are way out of the picture and how many should i possible get do you think 150 would be suffieicent number? i know the more the better but what number will bring the bigger groups in for a closer or like wats the bare minium i can have a have good chance of bringin em close. thanks


Sillosocks and Deadly Decoys are nice because they hold their shape in no wind situations. We took a lot of birds over windsocks, I was just tired of relying on the wind.


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

would you guy combine sillosocks and deadly decoys or try and keep it one kind of decoy. would it look funny if i had half and half or should i just stick to one type either deadlies or sillosocks?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think it hurts to mix and match windsocks a little bit, but some guys may. We run primarily sillosocks, but I like to have a few sentry heads sticking up here and there so we have some northwinds for that. I have never hunted over deadly's, but I think they are a fantastic looking decoy. I have heard they are a little more of a pain to store than sillosocks are though. The sillosocks lie flat against each other, and you can stack them up tight on a carrier or in a rubbermaid tub. They are also VERY light weight and it is no problem to carry 30 of them under your arm as you set out decoys. I don't think you can go wrong either way. If you buy the economy sillosocks and paint them up and assemble them yourself, you will get the most for your money by far.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Hammer time Iv got jim jones, fritzgrove, NW, deadlys, silosocks, and socks Iv sewn up my self mixed altogether...If you have wind thay all look the same...Its the days you dont have wind that the deadlys, and silosocks stand out unless you have supports in your headless socks...The NW suports suck, go with deadlys, or Jims headless windsock suports...The pro side to headless socks is how many you can store in a 55 gal tubb ( 325 ) give or take a few...If its muddy and you have to walk decoys in its the way to go...Tracy has a new decoy bag that will hold 150 headless decoys, and the bag has a sling so you can pack in two bags at a time...The thing with snows you have to be versatal at all times...You'll be fine mixing silos with deadlys...


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

and if you can't afford full bodies, go with the new GHG 5/8 decoys, or as I like to call them full body stackables. These are 150 bucks for a doz. and unless the birds are walking around in the dekes they wont notice the difference. A little cheaper way to make a better looking kill zone. They should also pack a little better.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hate to say it university but there is a big difference between the two. Not as much when their right overhead but substantial difference when there anywhere else.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I really think that Avery missed the boat on the snow shells, they did a good job with the mallards, I just don't think the 5/8th shells are going to be that great. If they were really that good, Vandemore and crew would have used a whole spread of those last spring instead of having to pack in fullbodies.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't seen the GHG in person, just had the higdons. Look like it's the same deal, and when i put my bf full bodies in front, then the motion stackables behind, it really didn't matter that the belly, and feet were missing. However they moved well, and didn't do 360s like most people thought they would. Idk, really didn't have a problem with them other then how they stacked, better then full bodies but still not great. Also they scratched when you stacked them which is really stupid if you ask me. Tony doesn't have them in the new vid., but I bet if you call him up hes got them now. I wouldn't use them as my whole spread either, just as a more realistic front, then full bodies in the immediate landing zone.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Tony doesn't have them in the new vid., but I bet if you call him up hes got them now.


They're in there you just have to watch closely, they have some of them around there blinds at one point. Check it out.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah University. Goosebuster and I are on the same page here. If you haven't seen the 5/8 shell then how can you say that they'll work as good. Next is that they are in the video you just have to really look for them because there aren't a lot. And as goosebuster said if they worked as well as FB's then of course that's what they would have used. Less money, easier to sit up, can store a lot more. They are simply not the same.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL man if you only new how bad my eyes are, refuse to wear glasses or contacts so its my fault, not horrible, but my vision really isn't very good.
Anyway I used the higdons, GHG same deal dif. name, was hoping that they would make them even better though.
Hoping to get a few snows this fall, guess we shall see.
GOOD HUNTING TO YA MEN.


----------



## BB1 (Aug 23, 2007)

takem1: Have you ever used any of the 5/8 shells. I believe they work just as good as the fullbodies if not better. Lighter wieght allows them to move around in the wind better than the fullbodies, plus they are easier to transport. I figured since you are the great waterfowl hunter that you are though you would be stuck on the fullbody craze!!! However im not buyin into it!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

BB1- Of course they are going to be easier to transport! For the most realism and effectiveness you are 100% wrong about the 5/8s being what the FB's are. I'm not into and craze or gimmic. The results are what they are you can do what you want to.


----------



## BB1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Takem1 I have to disagree with your last comment about the 100% thing. I dont know how you can possibly say that they dont work as well when you prolly havent even used them. Your prolly one of those with the 300 silos and the 200 socks I see every year out in the marsh. When you can put 2,000 of em on the ground in a season then you can tell me what Im right and wrong about.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

ohhhhhhhh ahhhhhh 2,000 on the ground. They must have some deep ditches by your MARSH. Those are a couple good first posts you got there probably shouldn't start off on the wrong foot.


----------



## BB1 (Aug 23, 2007)

No ditches just rolling corn fields....Dont hate the player hate the game 8) 8)


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

shootiminthelips- Actually I've hunted with BB1 and the reason he said what he did was because him and I've been talking about the 5/8 shells quite a bit. If he'll actually post it then he'll let you know that he is really on the same page as I am. As far as the 2,000 on the ground remark him and I hunt all season together and if my calculations are correct it's probably just over 2,000. You mean to tell me you can kill snow geese from ditches. I can tell you where we hunt that it has really started to hurt our area because of all the people chasing them. The birds don't come close to staying in the area as long as they used to. Hey BB1 why don't you send shootiminthelips one of last years pictures so he knows what your talking about when you say don't hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

...hate the teller... :roll:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey echoXLT, why don't you just stick to your duck calling and let the cool people talk about our wonderful tundra chickens :roll:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

TAKE IT EASY TAKEM OR YOUR GOING TO GET EVERY THREAD SHUT DOWN.
Passion is one thing, and what he said was stupid too, but we gotta start just letting some of this go.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

university, that was an inside joke, don't get your panties in a wad...think you might need to "woo-saah" for a minute, remember your pressure points...


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

University-that had nothing to do with getting upset. That was an inside joke :lol: between echoXLT and myself. His statements on this forum were all from Bad Boys 2. You are taking things way to serious on here. Like chris said, we're talking about hunting LIGHTEN UP!


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

takem1- do you ever just rub your leather?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I rub betsy all the time. You and I both know who betsy is.


----------



## BB1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright since nobody on here understands what we are talkin about...We are going to plan B, I repeat we are going to plan B.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats B stand for? Bull****e!....Man you don't pay attention to nothin'!

I talked to Ruaz and Vargus, they said they down for whateva...


----------



## BB1 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a nice fish ya know, big flubbin eyes, but a nice flubbin fish. Hey echo watch this on u tube....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

New purchase for the month of August, putting those boxes in stacks like that got me so excited for the old S&Bs to come down. I already decided that we are going to finish at least one flock to a matter of feet. :lol:


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Man those things are sexy. Makes you totally forget about wanting to buy tubesocks on a toothpick!!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen those tubesocks on toothpicks pull in a lot of geese ol b20xd.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah maybe so but when have you seen up flutterin in yo face to those tubesocks. Oh maybe the guys that put em 10 ft in the air like they jsut dont care. They work but they wont finish em like fullbodies will. They do attract em though from far away.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

once again 500-800 Fb's or 1500 socks that is the question. I really don't think a smaller spread of Fb's is going to compete with a huge spread of windsocks unless you even out the numbers a little bit.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would do the Avery GHG Snows and Blues!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> LOL man if you only new how bad my eyes are, refuse to wear glasses or contacts so its my fault, not horrible, but my vision really isn't very good.
> 
> At least you dont hunt with bad vision. Make sure you tell everyone which field syou hunt so nobody gets accidently shot being mistaken for a goose!


----------

